# Dragon Age 2- Story, Charaktere, das Ende usw. (erhöhte Spoilergefahr)



## Nyx-Adreena (16. März 2011)

*Dragon Age 2- Story, Charaktere, das Ende usw. (erhöhte Spoilergefahr)*

Nach nunmehr 43 Stunden bin ich mit dem Spiel fertig und wollte hiermit eigentlich einen Thread für "Diskussionen" über den Spielverlauf an sich starten; im Thread zum Test geht es ja primär um den Werdegang der Entwickler etc.
Ob das gelingt bleibt abzuwarten.   
Ich warne noch vor dem bösen Spoiler.

Komme ich zuerst zum Ende :
ich muss gestehen, dass ich etwas enttäuscht davon bin. Die Geschichte selbst ist bereits eine gänzlich andere als jene aus dem ersten Teil, deutlich politischer, so dass ich mitunter sogar an den zweiten Hexerroman erinnert wurde, nur in einem kleineren Rahmen. Das ist an sich nichts Schlechtes, da ich auch nicht unbedingt erfreut gewesen wäre, wieder gegen die Brut zu kämpfen.
Allerdings hat es BioWare im ersten Teil deutlich besser verstanden, das Ende entsprechend abzurunden. Das von DA2 schreit förmlich nach einem Addon.


Spoiler



Die Gefährten sind also in alle Winde verstreut, bis auf die Romanze des Champions, die bei ihm blieb, ich weiß nicht, was aus Anders wurde, ich weiß nicht genau, was mit den anderen geschah und die Ereignisse nach dem Kampf gegen Magier und Templer bleiben auch eher im Dunkeln.


Schade fand ich es auch, 



Spoiler



dass ich den ersten Verzauberer nicht davor bewahren konnte, ein Monster zu werden, immerhin hatte ich mich zuvor auf die Seite der Magier geschlagen.



Somit zu den Charakteren:
nach anfänglichen Startschwierigkeiten, habe ich mich doch mit allen anfreunden können, sogar mit Aveline, die ich anfangs gar nicht mochte. So weit so gut.
Aber: 



Spoiler



ich hatte wirklich erwartet, noch mal etwas von Isabela zu erfahren, nachdem sie Hawke verließ, als sie das Relikt an die Qunari zurückgeben sollte. Leider kam es nicht zu einer weiteren Konfrontation im siebten Jahr. Schade.


Jedoch fand ich es wunderbar, dass Cullen aus Teil 1 scheinbar irgendwo sein Rückgrat wiedergefunden hat.   

Das soll es erst einmal gewesen sein; mir fällt sicher noch mehr ein, aber die Müdigkeit wird nun doch zu groß.


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2011)

*AW: Dragon Age 2- Story, Charaktere, das Ende usw. (erhöhte Spoilergefahr)*

wow, so schnell durch - das kennt man normalerweise nur von Shooter-Kiddies    ich hab es mir nicht geholt, da mir die Kämpfe zu actionreich waren - wie gut ist denn die Storyathmosphäre? Macht die das wieder wett?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (17. März 2011)

*AW: Dragon Age 2- Story, Charaktere, das Ende usw. (erhöhte Spoilergefahr)*



Herbboy schrieb:


> wow, so schnell durch - das kennt man normalerweise nur von Shooter-Kiddies    ich hab es mir nicht geholt, da mir die Kämpfe zu actionreich waren - wie gut ist denn die Storyathmosphäre? Macht die das wieder wett?


Der Beginn ist tatsächlich etwas zäh. Man schließt viele Nebenquests ab, um das Geld für eine Expedition in die Tiefen Wege zu sammeln und lernt seine Gefährten kennen, nachdem zuvor ein Zeitsprung von einem Jahr vollzogen wurde, seit Familie Hawke in Kirkwall ankam.
Es zeichnet sich bereits langsam ab, dass die Konflikte zwischen Magiern und Templern deutlich größer zu sein scheinen, als man es noch aus Teil 1 gewohnt war, aber in Bezug auf die Geschichte selbst, war das mMn in den ersten 15 Stunden noch nicht allzu "schwerwiegend". Nur aus Varrics Äußerungen gegenüber der Sucherin während seiner Nacherzählung lässt sich erahnen, was da noch auf einen zukommen wird.

Für mich machen es aber die Gefährten und Randgeschichten wett. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Begleiter mehr "Rückgrat" haben als jene im ersten Teil. Man muss aufpassen, was man sagt, um sich keine Feinde zu machen, was besonders dann kompliziert ist, wenn man zB den rebellischen Anders in der Gruppe hat, der die Magier frei sehen möchte und den kompromisslosen Fenris, der aufgrund seiner Vergangenheit gar nichts davon hält.
Zumal man dieses Mal nicht zig Geschenke im Inventar hat, mit denen man die Gemüter beruhigen kann.
Insofern hätte ich mich wundern sollen, dass später wegen meiner Entscheidungen erst ein Mitglied am Ende von Akt 2 und schließlich ein anderer Begleiter in Akt 3 die Gruppe komplett verließ. 

Die Geschichte ist halt nicht so "episch" wie die aus Teil 1. Da gab es zu Beginn eine große Schlacht, man durchlief ein Ritual, das nicht jeder überlebt und reist mit einem Königssohn und der Tochter der Hexe der Wildnis durch die Gegend. In Teil 2 ist das alles etwas "bodenständiger", aber es gibt zwei große Ereignisse (und einige kleinere), die mich ähnlich angespannt vor dem Bildschirm sitzen ließen, wie manche Szenen aus Teil 1.

Allerdings hat das Ende mich etwas enttäuscht zurückgelassen, da es mir viel zu offen ist.

Um mein Geschwafel noch mal kurz auf den Punkt zu bringen: die Geschichte ist anders, da es auch erstmal keinen Hauptgegner wie den Erzdämon gibt, aber sie ist wieder gut erzählt und die Synchro ist richtig gelungen; nur das Ende macht keinen runden Eindruck, aber da folgt sicher noch was.


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2011)

*AW: Dragon Age 2- Story, Charaktere, das Ende usw. (erhöhte Spoilergefahr)*

DLC in Sicht 


Laut meinen aktuellen Kontoauszügen ist aber leider eh im Moment kein neues Spiel mehr drin, aber vlt. hol ich es doch mal in ein paar Monaten


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (17. März 2011)

*AW: Dragon Age 2- Story, Charaktere, das Ende usw. (erhöhte Spoilergefahr)*



Herbboy schrieb:


> DLC in Sicht
> 
> 
> Laut meinen aktuellen Kontoauszügen ist aber leider eh im Moment kein neues Spiel mehr drin, aber vlt. hol ich es doch mal in ein paar Monaten


Ganz ehrlich? Ich glaube, da reicht kein DLC. 
Außer er hat einen ähnlichen Umfang wie Undead Nightmare für RDR, aber das war ja schon fast ein Addon.


----------



## Solon25 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Dragon Age 2- Story, Charaktere, das Ende usw. (erhöhte Spoilergefahr)*



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Es zeichnet sich bereits langsam ab, dass die Konflikte zwischen Magiern und Templern deutlich größer zu sein scheinen.
> 
> wenn man zB den rebellischen Anders in der Gruppe hat, *der die Magier frei sehen möchte*


Verstehe ich grade nicht. Ich konnte doch in DA (U) wählen. Und ich habe entschieden das die Magier frei sein sollen, bzw. war es glaube ich der Zirkel/Turm.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (17. März 2011)

*AW: Dragon Age 2- Story, Charaktere, das Ende usw. (erhöhte Spoilergefahr)*



Solon25 schrieb:


> Nyx-Adreena schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Es zeichnet sich bereits langsam ab, dass die Konflikte zwischen Magiern und Templern deutlich größer zu sein scheinen.
> ...


Ja, in Bezug auf Ferelden ist das dann auch so, aber in Kirkwall sieht die Lage für die Magier noch anders aus.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (5. April 2011)

*AW: Dragon Age 2- Story, Charaktere, das Ende usw. (erhöhte Spoilergefahr)*

Da ich nach 75 Stunden angezeigter Spielzeit nun auch durch bin, habe ich jetzt mal einen Blick in diesen Thread hier geworfen.    
Mir persönlich gefällt die Story, gerade aufgrund der sehr politischen Aspekte, sehr gut. Dagegen wirkte mir die Story aus Origins zu austauschbar, eher Standardkost (die Inszenierung war natürlich auch da großartig und nicht "austauschbar").
Ich habe einen Magier gespielt und war somit auch richtig in den Konflikt eingebunden - und andere Leute haben auch darauf reagiert, das hat mir sehr gefallen. Nicht nur die Begleiter haben Anmerkungen zu meinem Magier-Dasein gemacht, es gab auch immer wieder Szenen, in der die Anführerin der Templer mir von angesicht zu angesicht gedroht hat, da sie wusste, dass ich Magier bin. 



Spoiler



Das hat meinem Charakter allerdings gar nicht gefallen und somit fiel auch die Entscheidung sehr leicht sich immer wieder auf Seiten der (Blut)Magier zu schlagen.





> Somit zu den Charakteren:
> nach anfänglichen Startschwierigkeiten, habe ich mich doch mit allen anfreunden können, sogar mit Aveline, die ich anfangs gar nicht mochte. So weit so gut.
> Aber:
> 
> ...


Mit Aveline ging es mir ähnlich, ich mochte sie eigentlich bis kurz vor Ende nicht wirklich, da hat sich das allerdings geändert, 



Spoiler



aber leider hat sie mich kurz darauf auch verlassen.


Ein Begleiter hat mich schon Mitte des zweiten Akts (denke ich) verlassen, da ich ihm nicht sofort half, wie er es verlangt hatte 



Spoiler



(allerdings mochte mich Fenris sowieso nie wirklich, da ich ja Magier war)


.


Spoiler



Isabella dagegen blieb mir bis zum Ende treu, sie floh zwar erst mit dem Qunari-Artefakt, kam aber wieder und blieb dann bis zum Ende in meinem Team.
Sebastian aus dem DLC ist gegangen, da ich Anders am Leben ließ, mein Bruder mochte mich die ganze Zeit über nicht und trat schon Anfang des zweiten Akts den Templern bei.





Spoiler



So war mein Team am Ende nur noch halb so groß wie am Anfang, also Merrill, Varric, Isabella und Anders.



Mich würde mal interessieren...
Welche Begleiter können den Spieler nicht verlassen? Gibt es da überhaupt einen? Varric vielleicht?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. April 2011)

*AW: Dragon Age 2- Story, Charaktere, das Ende usw. (erhöhte Spoilergefahr)*



KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren...
> Welche Begleiter können den Spieler nicht verlassen? Gibt es da überhaupt einen? Varric vielleicht?


Ich glaube, Varric bleibt tatsächlich. Allerdings zweifelt er gegen Ende auch an der Entscheidung, die man trifft, vielleicht geht er also doch, wenn man nicht befreundet ist.
Nur kann ich mir gerade gar nicht vorstellen, dass man nicht mit ihm befreundet sein könnte. 

Ich denke auch, dass man zu Carver immer ein relativ schlechtes Verhältnis hat, ganz im Gegensatz zu Bethany, die Hawke bewundert, während der Bruder sich ja ständig zurückgesetzt fühlt.

Als Schurke spielt sich das Ganze übrigens etwas entspannter, weil man weniger involviert ist, als wenn man einen Magier spielt. Letzten Endes lief nur Sebastian weg und der zählt für mich nicht richtig. 
Bemerkenswert finde ich noch immer, wie sehr sie 



Spoiler



Anders während des Spieles demontieren. Das war schon etwas grausam.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (10. April 2011)

*AW: Dragon Age 2- Story, Charaktere, das Ende usw. (erhöhte Spoilergefahr)*

Bethany bewundert Hawke sogar? Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt mit nahezu identischen Dialogen gerechnet. Aber das ist ja wirklich interessant. Dann freue ich mich noch ein wenig mehr auf den Patch, um dann einen zweiten Durchgang zu starten.
Sein ganzes Team zusammenzuhalten scheint ja dann offensichtlich auch nicht möglich, oder? Wenn Anders bleibt, geht Sebastian in jeden Fall? Allerdings soll es ja auch möglich sein, Sebastian als Romanze zu haben, hatte ich gelesen, möglicherweise würde er dann nicht gehen.

Letztes Endes ist das Spiel doch viel komplexer (Entscheidungen, etc.) als ich anfangs dachte.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. April 2011)

*AW: Dragon Age 2- Story, Charaktere, das Ende usw. (erhöhte Spoilergefahr)*

Ja, ich weiß nicht, ob das mit einem männlichen Hawke auch so ist, oder ob das so ein Schwesternding sein könnte, aber ich denke, dass Bethany etwas entspannter ist als Carver.
Bezüglich Bethanys gibt es auch noch ein anderes, sehr nettes Detail, aber das spoiler ich nur auf Aufforderung. 

Sebastian bleibt nur, wenn man Anders tötet. Auch wenn man ihn verbannt, was ich beim zweiten Mal getan habe, ist Herr "Keuscher Prinz" unzufrieden und haut ab.
Von jenen, die auch auf dem Bild im Buch der Sucherin abgebildet sind, kann man alle in den letzten Kampf mitnehmen, wenn man es richtig anstellt.
Beim zweiten Durchgang war sogar Zevran mit von der Partie, natürlich nur als NPC, wie die Teammitglieder, die man nicht in der Gruppe hat, aber das fand ich nett.


----------



## JCFR (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dragon Age 2- Story, Charaktere, das Ende usw. (erhöhte Spoilergefahr)*

Wo's bei DAO noch Entscheidungen mit auswirkungen gab, da gibt's in DA2 nur belangloses. 
Sämtliche Entscheidungen die  man im zehnjährigen Verlauf der Geschichte trifft, führen bloß zu zweu nahezu identischen Enden. ERst verkloppt man Orsino, dann Meredith und am Schluss verlässt der Champion  Kirkwall. 
Mann, wie gerne hätte ich mich mit dem Adel zusammengetan und die ganze Templer-bagage hinausgeworfen, nur um dan DAUERHAFT de Thron zu besteigen. Aber ach nein, Bioware, es sollte nicht sein. 
Zudem finde ich die beiden kurzen Auftritte von Flemeth als durchweg schade. Warum konnte die nicht viel mehr Einfluss auf die Handlung nehmen, als nur zweimal kurz aufzurauchen?  Verpasste Gelegenheit! 
Außerdem hätte ich mir neue Klassen und neue Prestige-klassen gewünscht. Sowas wie Paladin,Waldläufer, Kleriker, Drachentöter, Dämonenmeister oder so. 
Nein, stattdessen mehr vom alten. 
Und auch wenn ich die CHaraktere im DA2 glaubwürdoger und interessanter finde als in Origins, so sind sie doch immer noch kein Vergleich zu den alten Helden aus Baldur's Gate. Zudem kann man die ROmanzen bestenfalls als billig bezeichnen. 2, 3 Gesprächsthemen und schwupp bekommt man ein kurzes filmchen, das VIEL harmloser ist als damals in Origins. Verpasste Chancen an Allen Enden Bioware. 
Was bei ME2 gut funktioniert hat, muss bei DA nicht auch funktionieren! 
Ich hoffe das nächste DA wird PC-optimiert mit eigenem Inventar- und Skillsystem und bitte ein wenig tiefgründiger. SO muss ich sagen: Nette Story und ein interessanter Schauplatz mit Potential, das viel verschenkt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dragon Age 2- Story, Charaktere, das Ende usw. (erhöhte Spoilergefahr)*



JCFR schrieb:


> (...)
> 2, 3 Gesprächsthemen und schwupp bekommt man ein kurzes filmchen, das VIEL harmloser ist als damals in Origins.


Zum Glück!   
Die Szenen in Origins empfand ich als äußerst unästhetisch und war erleichtert, dass man sich bei DA2 etwas zurückgenommen hat. Außer bei Anders, das war irgendwie abstoßend und führte zum Laden eines älteren Spielstandes.


----------



## JCFR (27. Juni 2011)

Das ist ein EErwachsenen RPG! WEnn's ab 18 ist dann erwarte ich auch was dafür. 
Und die Filmchen in DAO waren ja noch weit von dem entfernt, ws auf manchem Sender nach 0:00 Uhr gesendet wird. 
Was gibt's im DA3? Einen kuss auf die Backe? Oder ein zartes Händedrücken? 
Das ganze SPlatter-Blut brauche ich nicht, aber ein wenig mehr Leidenschaft darf's schon sein!


----------

